# Stingray and Arowana compatability...



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

Im thinking of upgrading my tank as I have a completely unused room in my house that can be used for a large fish tank. Therefore a bigger tank calls for bigger ideas. I was wondering how a Arowana would deal with a sting ray or to scrap the arowana idea and go with a community tank with a stingray. Just wondering if these two ideas are plausible. Im alittle while away from upgrading so I have plenty of time to figure out what is best.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

I think the arowana and the stingray would work fine. The only problem is the stingray needs a lot of room on the bottom to swim and the arowana needs a look of open water swimming which works, but you will need a huge tank. 300+ gallons would probably be the best size and up. You will also want to use sand because stingrays tend to like to borrow in it. 

I would not try the community because the stingray will most likely eat small fish at night and community's usually call for driftwood, rocks, and plants which will take up the stingrays swimming space.


----------



## Aquatic Passion (Nov 6, 2010)

It would work, though the aquarium would need to be of a size of at least 300 gallon to accommodate both of them.


----------

